# Dark Eldar Venom Conversion



## evans970 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not too sure if this has already been done bit I've taken a stab at doing one based of some pictures that other guys on the net have already done, rather than reposting the entire blog entry here heres this link..

http://toomuchmetal.blogspot.com/2010/11/dark-eldar-venom-reversed-engineered.html

I've decided to make it a step by step incase anyone else fancied following suit. 

enjoy people


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, and it would be good to see this as a tutorial here in the tutorial section. Could you write one up and submit it?


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

I like that a lot.

Particularly like what you've done with the front, the blades and what-not keep it looking dark eldary along the whole length, too many venom look like a dodgy cut n' shut job from a moody craftworld breaker's yard

It's getting harder and harder to resist picking up a few DE of my own with all the neat conversions i'm seeing people do.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that looks awesome. Great work, better than a lot of the other conversions I have seen. Rep to you.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool!:victory:


----------

